# yellow eyelash pit viper (bothriechis schlegelii)



## thereptileman

what are these like in captivity not much really said on the internet?

also is a bite fatal will you die from one envenomation?

what sort of price for a male yearling?

thankyou all


----------



## PDR

thereptileman said:


> what are these like in captivity not much really said on the internet?
> 
> also is a bite fatal will you die from one envenomation?
> 
> what sort of price for a male yearling?
> 
> thankyou all


"what are they like in captivity" - It depends upon what you are comparing them to?

They can be delicate, especially as young snakes and difficult to get feeding. They need to be sprayed with water daily as they may not drink from open water bowls. they can suffer from visceral gout or other digestive problems if over -fed. Mine tend to accept food every 2 - 3 weeks.

There have been deaths from this species.... but asking if a bite from one could be fatal tends to make me think that you are reasoning along the lines of "if I don't die, I'll be OK"...... you need to realise that a bite from such a snake could leave you disfigured and with various health issues that could last a considerable time .....


----------



## slippery42

If you are going to get one try and get an established feeder unless you are happy assist feeding a venomous species.

As Paul states they can be difficult as babies.

Some seem to do well and others can be a permanent struggle.

However they go from this









To this with a couple of years effort


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit

PDR said:


> "what are they like in captivity" - It depends upon what you are comparing them to?


 Indeed.... I found getting neonates to feed relatively easy, and had all eating with frightening regularity within 3 weeks of birth. You shouldn't over feed them as Paul states, and spray drinking is a must, but other than that, a relatively easy species to manage imho. 

If you are getting a yearling male, due to their current popularity I would say around £250 for a golden and a little less for the other variations, but I'm sure the Slippery one will have current market values 

Deaths from this species are relatively uncommon, Costa Rica reporting an average of 3 deaths a year, but this kind of statistic is misleading to say the least, just think how few deaths there are in Australia each year from snakebites(about 2). Those kind of figures suggest Aussie snakes are complete pansies :lol2:

HMHB


----------



## thereptileman

hmm in some ways im kinda of scared to move to the venomous side of things i might start with something rear fanged first i just wanted something other than a green tree python but i dont want to spend loads of a green tree when i can get something much more interesting i also want to get into keeping dwa because id find it much more interesting to study an eyelash pit viper aposed to a cornsnake lol :2thumb:


----------



## leecb0

thereptileman said:


> hmm in some ways im kinda of scared to move to the venomous side of things i might start with something rear fanged first i just wanted something other than a green tree python but i dont want to spend loads of a green tree when i can get something much more interesting i also want to get into keeping dwa because id find it much more interesting to study an eyelash pit viper aposed to a cornsnake lol :2thumb:


 
If you are scared to move to venomous then you really really shouldnt. 
But there are 3000 species of snake out there only 300 are venomous and you can proberbly only keep about a hundred or so as there are a lot of aquatic/semi aquatic species. anyway that still leaves you witharound 2500 possible species to keep. Just out of interest what have you or are you keeping at the moment?
Lee


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk

slippery42 said:


> If you are going to get one try and get an established feeder unless you are happy assist feeding a venomous species.
> 
> As Paul states they can be difficult as babies.
> 
> Some seem to do well and others can be a permanent struggle.
> 
> However they go from this
> image
> 
> To this with a couple of years effort
> 
> image


 
thats a beautiful specimin


----------



## thereptileman

sorry to come back to this thread soo late i am keeping a junglexnewguinea carpet python have kept various other snakes i currently work in a reptile shop and do alot of work with the gtp's in their  as soon as i can moove out im getting my collection back up


----------



## OrigamiB

Beautiful snakes, most definately my favourite species of snake (well, venomous at least).... theres something about yellow snakes that I just love!:lol2:


----------



## JustJordan

thereptileman said:


> sorry to come back to this thread soo late i am keeping a junglexnewguinea carpet python have kept various other snakes i currently work in a reptile shop and do alot of work with the gtp's in their  as soon as i can moove out im getting my collection back up


Well they are far from GTPs... I dont need a nappy to handle my GTP :2thumb:
And if they want to get you, they will... while obviously you REALLY do not want a Venomous to get you haha. 
I think Lee has made the best point, and somthing I funny agree with.
Personally I know I would be a wreck keeping these animals on my own without extensive mentoring... and even then I will be "scared", so Im not really made of Venomous keeper stuff 
:lol2:


----------



## snakekeeper

To be honest, having read through your posts, i'd steer clear of any venomous species until you gain the experience you need to feel more comfortable around them. You can't be clumsy with a venomous reptile, that is the simple fact. Fear can make you nervous enough to induce Clumsiness. I have to admit I began my journey towards DWA reptiles using mangroves, FWCs, viper boas and TVSs, but none of them actually came close to the real deal. Reality will hit you the moment you collect, unpack and introduce your venomous species to you collection. No matter what anyone tells you here, you will not be convinced until that day, unless you work with somebody who actually has a venomous collection. 



Either way, good luck! :2thumb:


----------



## brian

thereptileman said:


> i currently work in a reptile shop


Wich one name and postcode might have been in if not ill call in as i live not to many miles away a think.............:2thumb:


----------

